# Apache start error

## NismoC32

I can't get Apache2 to start after upgrading to 2.4.18.

This is my use flags for apache2:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.18:2::gentoo  USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-libressl) (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core authz_host cgid dir headers mime socache_shmcb unixd -access_compat -actions -alias -asis -auth_basic -auth_digest -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_file -authz_dbd -authz_dbm -authz_groupfile -authz_owner -authz_user -autoindex -cache -cache_disk -cern_meta -cgi -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dbd -deflate -dumpio -env -expires -ext_filter -file_cache -filter -http2 -ident -imagemap -include -info -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_config -log_forensic -logio -macro -mime_magic -negotiation -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -rewrite -setenvif -slotmem_shm -speling -status -substitute -unique_id -userdir -usertrack -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="event -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 KiB
> 
> Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
> ...

 

The error massage I get when I try to start the service:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
>  * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:
> 
> AH00526: Syntax error on line 16 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:
> ...

 

00_default_vhost.conf file (Line 16 in blue):

 *Quote:*   

> <IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>
> 
> Listen 8080
> 
> <VirtualHost *:8080>
> ...

 

The httpd.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> LoadModule authn_core_module modules/mod_authn_core.so
> 
> LoadModule authz_core_module modules/mod_authz_core.so
> 
> LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so
> ...

 

Anyone hawe an idea whats wrong.

----------

## Hu

It looks like you either did not read the upgrade instructions or you skipped over the section Access control.  It describes, among other things, how the directive Order has been replaced.  You must update your configuration as described in that document.  You should have received a Gentoo news item (2016-01-27-upgrading-to-apache-2_4) telling you to read that document.

----------

